# Couldn't load font file

## John-Boy

Hi all,

Just playing with 2.6.12-r2 here, and I've noticed something a bit odd on boot up, hoping somebody might have seen this :

```
 couldn't load font file

 ... 34pt font from null
```

I have fbsplash enabled and everything is fine - boots great, only I'm getting the above message right at the start of the boot process.  I've been looking around, can't see any mention of this - also I've been experimenting with Kernel options, no dice.   Anybody got any pointers please ?

----------

## TheUNabeefer

Had the same problem..... noticed it right after the change to 2.6.12.  Still no clue what went wrong.

During my slew of random troubleshoots, I commented out in my /etc/splash config file (the one for the theme i am using) the line that states "font size=34" or whatever, and re-made my splash initrd file....  now on boot it gives the same error but says "0pt font from null".

Obviously it isn't THAT important of a problem, as I really have had NO problems with ANYTHING..............   **shrug**  So I gave up!!

----------

## moixa

See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=97838

Reemerging splashutils worked for me.

----------

## John-Boy

 *moixa wrote:*   

> See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=97838
> 
> Reemerging splashutils worked for me.

 

Yep many thanks,  that seems to have sorted it ..

----------

